# Huge Disney medley fully programmed - won Ryan Seacrest Award



## whinecellar (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Been so busy I haven't posted anything here in ages, but this seems right up our collective alley. One of my clients won a "best cover" award in a Ryan Seacrest contest a few months back, so she hired me to program a 14-song Disney medley track for her. Looks like it's getting a good reception - it's premiering this morning on RyanSeacrest.com:

http://www.ryanseacrest.com/2014/12/18/ ... ng-medley/

I kinda cringed at the prospect because it's such iconic material and not really the kind of thing I typically work on - but it turned out to be a fun project and a bit of a challenge to program the whole thing. I seem to find myself getting a lot of this kind of work - did something similar for Kelly Clarkson last year which was a blast - very old school arrangements which we don't hear much these days 

Thanks - hope you're all enjoying a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Dec 18, 2014)

Superb! She can sure sing and you can sure do a mock up!

How about a bit more info on how you did that? Libraries, your workflow, etc.?


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, the short version is that she edited together existing tracks of the songs and I just orchestrated/programmed the whole thing by ear, with a little interpretation in spots to make it feel like one big piece.

As for libraries, I had to work on a lot of this while touring, so I didn't have access to all my stuff. I was limited to my smaller "sketching" template, which includes:

EW Hollywood Strings, Platinum Orch XP & Stormdrum 1&2
LA Scoring Strings
Symphobia 1
VSL Appassionata Strings & Epic Orch
Friedlander Violin
Real Guitar (acoustic)
Studio Drummer (from Komplete 8 bundle)

Pretty sure that's about all I used on this - other than a bit of custom stuff from my private library. I work in Logic, mixed with mostly stock plugins other than 2C Audio's Breeze reverb (still one of my favorites) and some custom Lex impulses I made for Space Designer. Mastered with Ozone 4.

That's pretty much it!

Thanks for asking


----------



## bryla (Dec 18, 2014)

Great work! Sounds amazingly Disney-esque!


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 22, 2014)

Very very good, congratulations to everybody!


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Hannes - much appreciated coming from you


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 22, 2014)

Sounds wonderful . Some series work in there  A medley is always difficult with material like this . The strings indeed certainly fit the Disney bill o-[][]-o


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautifull work!!!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 22, 2014)

Great stuff, whinecellar! A real feather in your cap. 

Congrats all the 'way round. 

.


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. The affirmation means a ton from this community!

Happy Holidays


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautifully done, Jim! Lovely on all fronts. Congratulations to you both!

- Mike


----------



## milesito (Dec 23, 2014)

Whineceller thanks for sharing this. It was so beautifully done and I enjoyed every moment!


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome work mate and very well done. 

Cheers


----------



## semo (Dec 23, 2014)

Just awesome!! Very moving.


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Dec 25, 2014)

whinecellar @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Well, the short version is that she edited together existing tracks of the songs and I just orchestrated/programmed the whole thing by ear, with a little interpretation in spots to make it feel like one big piece.
> 
> As for libraries, I had to work on a lot of this while touring, so I didn't have access to all my stuff. I was limited to my smaller "sketching" template, which includes:
> 
> ...



Very impressive! So that's your "little" template, huh? :lol: 

A couple months ago one of the departments where I work wanted to put on a live adaptation of "Prince of Egypt". Problem was, there is no 'score' that I could find to make my mockup for an accompaniment from so I ended up doing a similar thing, making my mockup by ear. I'm sure I left plenty out but it was still convincing in the live situation (or so I was told), and a fascinating study into the compositional techniques of Hans Zimmer. I didn't have to string everything together for continuity like you did though. This was very inspirational to me!

I've also been turned on to a new artist. I've watched many of her videos since going to your link, and visited your website. Impressive credits list!


----------



## Jose Sequeira (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome job, thank you for sharing!


----------

